# Ryzen 5000 langzeit-Test: 1.45V über 4000 Stunden bei Vollast nicht unbedingt problematisch



## Gsonz (15. November 2021)

Der YouTuber "der8auer" hat in seinem neusten Video die Ergebnisse seines Ryzen 5000 Langzeit-OC-Test vorgestellt.
Hierfür wurden 3 CPUs (2x Ryzen 5600X, 1x Ryzen 5800X) mit 4500MHz bei 1.45V über insgesamt 4.152 Stunden bei verschiedenen Lastszenarien getestet. Diese setzen sich zusammen aus:

- 1.632 Stunden prime95
- 2.016 Stunden 3DMark
- 504 Stunden Chia Mining
- 216 Stunden Idle

Die Ergebnisse sehen nun so aus:

Der 5800X läuft noch "wie am ersten Tag", die 4.5GHz laufen nach den ca. 4000 Stunden nach wie vor stabil.
Der erste 5600X braucht 20mV mehr, um weiterhin stabil die 4.5GHz zu schaffen.
Der zweite 5600X braucht 40mV mehr für die 4.5GHz.

Auch wenn 3 Prozessoren nicht ausreichend repräsentativ für die gesamte CPU-Generation sind zeigt sich, dass der 7nm-Prozess robuster zu sein scheint als teilweise vermutet wird/wurde.

Quelle: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R8kEa2b_eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. November 2021)

Es kommt genau das dabei raus was ich erwartet hatte (und mehrfach erlebt habe da ich meine CPUs sehr lange nutze und übertakte...) und seit vielen Jahren in den entsprechenden Threads (und Blogs) beschreibe. CPUs verschleißen über sehr lange Zeiträume - und zwar so, dass man wenn man am Limit, sprich ohne Puffer, übertaktet eben irgendwann ein bisschen mehr Spannung braucht oder ein bisschen mit dem Takt runter muss. Normalerweise passiert das nach vielen Jahren Nutzung, bei Roman durch die Tortur die er da abgezogen hat eben schon nach einigen Monaten.

Normalerweise kommt man wenn irgendwann die ersten BSODs kommen mit +50mV oder wahlweise -100 MHz immer hin.

Einen Totalausfall/hard fail hatte ich dagegen noch nie gesehen, weder bei mir noch bei der "Kundschaft" - wobei mein OC auch wenn nicht explizit anders gewünscht immer auf der harmloseren Seite der Macht ist.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (16. November 2021)

Und wiedermal bestätigt sich die Physik... erschreckend.


----------



## Lexx (18. November 2021)

Sponsered by RWE.


----------



## RyzA (18. November 2021)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie es sich statistisch bei vielen CPUs verhält.
Bei 100 oder 1000. Aber Tendenzen sind auch so erkennbar.
OC war sowieso für mich noch nie ein Thema. Da mir die Rohleistung der CPUs immer gereicht hat.
Ausser damals beim 2500K (als Test)  weil es so einfach war.


----------



## facehugger (18. November 2021)

Hallo mein kleiner 5900X. No Time to die...

Gruß


----------



## BreakinB (24. November 2021)

Gsonz schrieb:


> Auch wenn 3 Prozessoren nicht ausreichend repräsentativ für die gesamte CPU-Generation sind zeigt sich, dass der 7nm-Prozess robuster zu sein scheint als teilweise vermutet wird/wurde.



Ich hab nie ganz verstanden, woher diese Annahme initial überhaupt kommt. Elektromigration und die Annahme, dass das auf einer kleineren Strukturgröße "schneller passieren könnte"?
 Aber: Alles, was du für OC brauchst und der CPU antust, war auf größeren Strukturen ja viel intensiver. Roman hat 1.45 V eingestellt, das ist Stand heute heftig. 

Einen FX-8350 (32nm) hatte ich beispielsweise auf fixen 1,56V Core produktiv laufen. Bei 5GHz, also 125% des Stock-Takt. Das war das höchste der Gefühle. Vergleichbare Steigerungen bekommst du auf Zen 3 schon über leicht justiertes PBO und bei moderaten Spannungen. Das legt für mich eher nahe, dass die kleineren Strukturen ein stabiles Alltags-OC länger mitmachen.


----------



## D0pefish (24. November 2021)

Fazit: Die restlichen Komponenten (Mobo, NT unso) sind nicht gealtert! 
Generation YouTube.


----------

